# Would you add plants to this set up?



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Been going back and forth over it, will have Acei,Rustys and has in it now labs and 1 demasoni are they known plant pickers?










Thanks.


----------



## Cento (Mar 30, 2005)

Nice Setup! Great placement and rock choice... :thumb:

Is it rather new? It looks to be so. I can understand why you'd think you need to add some green for some contrast. Some here have had success with keeping cichlids from Malawi or Tanganyika with plants. You could try anubias, which are supposed to be inedible. However, I've heard more then a few stories of fish going to town on supposedly "safe" plants after some time.

I would suggest you wait until you build up some algae and see if you feel better about the look then.


----------



## DanniGirl (Jan 25, 2007)

Personally, I don't think you need plants in the tank- the rocks and lighting create enough drama as it is but it's entirely up to you.


----------



## Britnick (Apr 18, 2008)

I don't think plants would add anything. Great looking setup btw.


----------



## Cromak (Dec 29, 2010)

if you do, go with java ferns.. i was in the same spot as you, all rock setup then i decided to add plants. I went with Vals and Java ferns, so far i like it. I am considering removing to vals and just putting some more java ferns and get some smaller plants for the front that stay low to the sand.


----------



## fmueller (Jan 11, 2004)

I like the look, and I have setup similar tanks with the intention of not adding plants. What usually happens is that I get excessive algae growth in those tanks, and I know that I can get those algae under control if I ad plants that can take up the nutrients that would otherwise go to the algae. That's when I ad plants, and I've never regretted it. :wink:


----------



## Louie13 (Jun 2, 2010)

Agreed with the algae. It will only add to an already great natural looking tank you have there. If it were me I'd leave plants out.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

After all my hard work I already have diatoms starting. :x Didn't take long.

FWIW I didn't use PFS :lol: I'm going to let the tank take it's course I guess.


----------



## Guams (Aug 21, 2009)

JimA said:


> After all my hard work I already have diatoms starting. :x Didn't take long.


Bristlenose plecos will take care of the diatoms very well. Plop a couple of them in there and the diatoms won't get out of control.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Guams said:


> JimA said:
> 
> 
> > After all my hard work I already have diatoms starting. :x Didn't take long.
> ...


 Doesn't that kinda defeat the purpose of the algae I would like to grow though??


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

JimA said:


> After all my hard work I already have diatoms starting. :x Didn't take long.
> 
> FWIW I didn't use PFS


What did you use? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## JimA (Nov 7, 2009)

Its Caribsea but not the salt n pepper looking stuff, I looked on line but couldn't find the exact stuff, I bought it at a local lfs. Looks like crushed coral not really a fine grade though. Nothing about silicates on the bag.

I did bring both HOBs from the previous tank as well as some rocks which I scrubbed really good,I did not clean the HOB's at all possible the diatoms spread from there and prolly some rocks I'm guessing?

It's not bad yet so I am gonna give it some time.


----------



## The Novice (Jan 27, 2011)

I probably should change my user name to "Plantguy". I always try to have plants in the tank. Jafa fern is great for artful planting, but I use anacharis as a backdrop. This morning, I checked my 125, with 23 cichlids, 2 4" plecos, 2 cory's and 6 dither fish. Ammonia 0, nitrite 0, nitrate 0, phosphate 0. No water change in two weeks. (one happens today). Anacharis out competes algae and blocks light from diatoms. Does most of my work for me.

And when it gets in the way, scissors work fine.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Somehow I always get cyanobacteria when my nitrate drops to zero (due to plants). I'm doing better with slower growing plants now (swords instead of vallisneria).

I don't have plants in my mbuna tank...only the carnivore tanks. Even the java fern in the mbuna tank gets nibbled.


----------



## The Novice (Jan 27, 2011)

Well, all my Mbuna are either herbivores or omnivores, and I provide a fresh 8" romaine or redleaf lettuce leaf daily. They prefer it to the plants.


----------

